# N Litter names!



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I mostly just lurk on the forum these days. But this is the first place I go to for naming help, so much creative suggestions!

Need N litter names for both genders please! I prefer two syllable names that are very unique for GSD...any nifty names that have fun call names are awesome too (DH's pup is named Church but we call him Preacher, which I love. The runner up to that was going to be Choice, call name Prime).

Pike del Lupo Nero by Falon Gray Markow, on Flickr

Coletta Aritar Bastet by Falon Gray Markow, on Flickr


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

They are both gorgeous...will try to come up with N's


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

NaLa


----------



## creegh (Sep 12, 2014)

Male names:
Nox
Neo
Nemo
Nimbus
Noble

Female Names:
Nica
Nootka (my friends german warmblood mare was named that and I always liked it)
Naoise (Irish and pronounced Nee-sha)
Nyx
Nuala (Irish again - Noo-la)


----------



## Kels1013 (May 30, 2015)

Nylon
Nero
Niko/Nieko
Noah
Nano
Naya
Nina
Nash
Neon
Nitro


----------



## Kels1013 (May 30, 2015)

Nikon
Ninja
Nifty
Nissan
Neesa
Nova
Nolan
Norah
Norris
Norwin
Nadie
Nayla
Nasa
Nutter
Nelly
Nike
Nomi
Noxy


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Nimitiz sp?
Nan or Nana


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Newton


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Newman
Norman or Normandy
Norton
North


----------



## kimrocks (Jul 26, 2015)

Norbert

Nobody

Norway

Noobie

Neutron


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I chose Norden for my N litter dog.

Means North in German-- ' cause he came from up North


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Nashville - "Bluesman" - "Blue"
Niles - "Kramer"


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like this site
Behind the Name: Names Starting with N


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Nike
Nash
Nixon
Nora
Nell
Nirvana
Noman 
Nina 
Neville

Nevermore, call name Raven


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Noble, Ninja, Neptune, Nova, Nymph, Nibs. Neverland, call name Pan?


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Notorious, call name...something notorious, lol. Or Tory!


----------



## kimrocks (Jul 26, 2015)

Newberry

Nitro

Nickelodeon

Nick


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

next


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My N-litter was Nori, Nino, Nder, for the boys, and Nellie, Nakita (Nicky), Nina, and Nora for the girls.


----------



## Kels1013 (May 30, 2015)

Novak


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Nitro is my favourite N name  Unisex


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Female* 
Noir, Nyx, Ninja, Nadia, Naveen, Naughty, Nymph, Nymeria, Nebula, Neon, Nova, Nyree, Narcissa, Namine, Nightshade, Necromancer


*Male* 
Noir, Nazar, Nixon, Nikon, Nox, Nero, Nexus, Nimbus, Navarro, Nemesis, Nitro, Nightmare


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

creegh said:


> Male names:
> Nimbus
> Noble





Kels1013 said:


> Nifty





Jax08 said:


> I like this site
> Behind the Name: Names Starting with N





J-Boo said:


> Nevermore, call name Raven





J-Boo said:


> Neverland, call name Pan?





J-Boo said:


> Notorious, call name...something notorious, lol.





onyx'girl said:


> next





LaRen616 said:


> *Female*
> Nymeria, Nebula, Narcissa, Nightshade, Necromancer
> 
> 
> ...


These are the names on my list so far!!! I am really digging Never and Next as stand-alones - a lot! My DH is not as thrilled. I think Never feels more like a feminine name and Next more masculine?

Others I'd like call names to play off of Nightshade, Necromancer, Nightmare, Nemesis, Notorious


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

FG167 said:


> Others I'd like call names to play off of Nightshade, Necromancer, Nightmare, Nemesis, Notorious


You can call Nightshade either Shade or Shady.

You can call Necromancer either Cro or Mance.

Nightmare can be called Night.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> You can call Nightshade either Shade or Shady.
> 
> You can call Necromancer either Cro or Mance.
> 
> Nightmare can be called Night.


Necromancer could be Hocus, Spell, Voodoo, Hex...

Nightshade could be Poison

Nightmare could be...I don't know, Torment?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GNASH with a silent G


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

FG167 said:


> Necromancer could be Hocus, Spell, Voodoo, Hex...
> 
> Nightshade could be Poison
> 
> Nightmare could be...I don't know, Torment?


I see what you did there, lol I was trying to think of shorter names! :laugh:

I love the names that you wrote for Necromancer! Those choices are my favorite! There is also Warlock or Oracle.

I like the Nightshade/Poison thing too.

Nightmare could be Demon, Misery, Wraith, Agony, Wretched, Grim, Incubus, Fiend, Haunt, Vapor.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Fun 'N' names (Call Name):

Nacho (Chips)
Newman (Newlie)
Norbert (Bertie)
Nibblet (Nibbs)
Noodle (Raman)
Nic (Saint)
Nutter (Butter)
Nectar (Juice)
Naval (Officer)

Gotta love naming puppers!


----------

